# TTOC - TTorquay 2011 - POSTPONED



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

Can you please post to let me know if you would be interested in attending a weekend break in Torquay similar to past events. The proposed date is 09th September 2011 to 11th September 2011.

Cost would be £60 per person per night and includes Bed, Breakfast and Evening Meal.

The Saturday would most probably be a cruise through South Devon into Cornwall.

Sunday would be a cruise onto Exemoor and then home from their early afternoon.

Obviously the Saturday evening would be a social event with dinner and maybe a quiz or similar to keep us entertained.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Would be good to go back [smiley=smash.gif]

I still remember the cruise down when 10 TTs spread out on an empty M5 to form a *TT*; much to the amazement of other drivers 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I still remember the cruise down when 10 TTs spread out on an empty M5 to form a *TT*; much to the amazement of other drivers 8)


That sounds awesome and tricky to do too 

Charlie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We are up for that mate, never been to that part of the country, and can't think of a better way to see it, with a bunch of fellow TT'ers. wouldn't mind making it a weeks holiday if someone could could get details of a local hotel in the area your thinking of going too that would be great 

cheers trev & evelyn


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

trev said:


> We are up for that mate, never been to that part of the country, and can't think of a better way to see it, with a bunch of fellow TT'ers. wouldn't mind making it a weeks holiday if someone could could get details of a local hotel in the area your thinking of going too that would be great
> 
> cheers trev & evelyn


Trev,

Will ask hotel for price for a week if you like.

Its a great part of the country and we had a fab time when we went before.

Steve


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Steve
If you could do that for us that would be great  thinking of leaving mid week from here and would head off home on the Monday after your weekend meet might be sober by then :wink: get our names up then Steve definitely going to come down its only around 1000ml round trip for us :lol:

cheers trev

ps p/m sent


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Boys and ladies, I live down in this part of the world, you won't want to go back home. :wink: Superb area for,especially Cornwall (my home county), for a TT cruise around! TTOC member BRITTAN would be a good contact.

Bye

Paul [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

paulnlowe said:


> Hi Boys and ladies, I live down in this part of the world, you won't want to go back home. :wink: Superb area for,especially Cornwall (my home county), for a TT cruise around! TTOC member BRITTAN would be a good contact.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Paul [smiley=cheers.gif]


 with the weather like it is up here you could be right :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes please, me + 1


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

TT Law said:


> The Saturday would most probably be a cruise through South Devon into Cornwall.


Hopefully a SW meet can be arranged but if not I'm happy to tie in with this


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds fun, look forwrd to hooking up with you all when you come down. Definately get in touch with brittan, he's our rep and has organised some great cruising down here. PM me if you need a local contact here in Torquay for anything.

cheers

Stewart


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep I'll be home for this I live local so I'll look forward to doing the runs with you 

Kevin


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Obviously the Saturday evening would be a social event with dinner and maybe a quiz or similar to keep us entertained.


I can help out there, a friend of mine does a Game Show, hilarious :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

If it's Mr & Mrs game show am up for that :wink: :lol:


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds good to me count the two of us in.
Cheers norm.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I still remember the cruise down when 10 TTs spread out on an empty M5 to form a *TT*; much to the amazement of other drivers 8)
> ...


Actually it wasn't that difficult to do, Charlie, as the M5 was reasonably empty at that time. :roll:


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

If goes ahead then put me down for a place.
i havent been back since i moved to marlow 2 years ago 3 by the time its planned for.
So a trip home.. Yes please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blunkybill said:


> If goes ahead then put me down for a place.
> i havent been back since i moved to marlow 2 years ago 3 by the time its planned for.
> So a trip home.. Yes please


This trip certainly *is *going to go ahead


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Got the days booked off work so has Evie  just need some hotel information from some of you local lads to Finnish it off might get a cheap deal booking early, if not Dani you have two guests for the weekend :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> Dani you have two guests for the weekend :lol:


You're always welcome Trev 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Hotels wise there is a massive choice

Travel Lodge
Premier Inn (Great Location)
Livermead House (would be worth speaking to Andy Roux as he is an ex TTOC member)
Palace Hotel Torquay 4* (Plenty of space for a dinner / Entertainment)
Grand Hotel 4*

If people wanted to make it a long weekend I can arrange Golf for anyone who is interested


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jbell said:


> Hotels wise there is a massive choice
> 
> Travel Lodge
> Premier Inn (Great Location)
> ...


will look into those hotels jbell as i think it will be a long weekend for us, you say the premier inn has a great location could you send us the name of it please  
Evelyns asking about shopping :roll: any good shopping centers around this area [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I pretty sure Jon is suggesting the Torqay one which is right on the seafront. The details are on the Premier Inn site but for some reason IE crashes every time the hotel detail page loads. Good shopping in Plymouth or Exeter, Exeter has better park and ride

cheers

Stewart


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

OeTT said:


> I pretty sure Jon is suggesting the Torqay one which is right on the seafront. The details are on the Premier Inn site but for some reason IE crashes every time the hotel detail page loads. Good shopping in Plymouth or Exeter, Exeter has better park and ride
> 
> cheers
> 
> Stewart


 cheers for that Stewart will have a go at that site tonight see if i can get in  Exeter it is then :lol: she can get on the bus herself :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Trev, if you give it a few moments I'm sure that Steve will dig out AnTT's hotel's details.

AnTT is a TTOC member and owns the hotel in Torquay where the TT QS was unveiled in 2005


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will do Dani


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

trev said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > I pretty sure Jon is suggesting the Torqay one which is right on the seafront. The details are on the Premier Inn site but for some reason IE crashes every time the hotel detail page loads. Good shopping in Plymouth or Exeter, Exeter has better park and ride
> ...


It is right on the seafront. To get to Exeter she can get on the Train £5.40 return, goes right to the centre of Exeter, Station is 5 mins from the Premier Inn along the sea front.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jbell said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > OeTT said:
> ...


Cheers for that mate  looking forward to this event


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thought I would bring the topic back up on top  we have booked the week off for this meet, and hope to catch up with some old mates who stay in Bath, don't think we'll be in a rush to get back home


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I am so P.. of I would love to come, and we usually go this time of year, before the children go back to school. but its my wedding anniversary and we are going away the following week. haven't read all the reps but, the Grand is a superb Hotel and the Breakfast is excellent. the only trouble with it is the parking, there isn't any except a small garage that holds about 35 odd cars and trying to get a space is hard, Its a case of see one after waiting round like a vagrant for an hour or so and then get your car in it and leave it there for the duration. other than that then the car would have to be left in the street/station car park which i was not happy with. but saying that we do usually go each year, It has a excellent pool which the children love.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Back in the fold
Add me too please
been to at least 2 before 
Can I assume you will use the Corbyn Head?
I am actually going down there for Easter Break
regards to all
BillP


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

It is with regret that I have to postpone this event into 2012.

We cant guarantee that a committee rep will be available due to other commitments so we are now looking at maybe March/April 2012.

Will get the details sorted as soon as I can.

Steve


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a shame was looking forward to it never mind roll on next year


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

that is a shame...... we live in Torquay!! would have been good to meet up as new to the forum!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nate said:


> that is a shame...... we live in Torquay!! would have been good to meet up as new to the forum!


Hello nate and welcome to the forum (and hopefully to the TTOC soon) 

So, _wer spielt hier mit wem_? Kommt mir so vor als ob wir spielen könnten? Was meinst Du?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> nate said:
> 
> 
> > that is a shame...... we live in Torquay!! would have been good to meet up as new to the forum!
> ...


haha gut, das ist der Punkt, wenn sie sie haben die Bälle zu gehen haben, denken dann können sie versuchen!


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

Ja, da stimme ich ein... das passiert regelmäßig


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nate said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > nate said:
> ...





skilgannon said:


> Ja, da stimme ich ein... das passiert regelmäßig


Vielleicht sollten wir ja ein deutsche Team gründen?

Aber ganz ehrlich nate, Du darfst ruhing "Du" zu mir sagen :wink:

Oh, und wo findet das Spiel statt?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

das Spiel? Das Spiel basiert auf der Autobahn? möglicherweise? auf den kurvigen Straßen? oder ist es "Mind Games"? hahahha


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dann lass uns mal auf der Autobahn spielen  Am besten finde ich die südliche Avus in Berlin und dann im berliner Vorland Richtung München. Absolut Spitze [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Verräts Du mir wo Du dein Deutsch gelernt hast?


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

mein Deutsch hat mir meine Mutter beigebracht - obwohl es sollte viel besser sein   [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hm, ist nicht so schlecht. Ich nehme mal an, daß Du in England aufgewachsen bist?

Meine beiden Söhne sind in Berlin geboren (genau wie ich) aber wir sind nach England gezogen als die beiden 5 und 7 Jahre alt waren. Der Jüngere (jetzt 31 Jahre) spricht fließend Deutsch bei dem Älteren (33 Jahre alt) braucht es einige Zeit bis er wieder fließend Deutsch mit meiner Schwester redet, wenn sie mich besucht.


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

Ich war in Bayern gerboren (Deutsche Mutter und Vater ist Englisch)... habe nach Engeland gezogen als ich ungefaehr 4 Jahre alt war. Seitdem hat meine Mutter mit mir in Deutsch gresprochen und ich immer auf Englisch geantwortet   Mayer war ich bloed als Kind


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

skilgannon said:


> Ich war in Bayern gerboren (Deutsche Mutter und Vater ist Englisch)... habe nach Engeland gezogen als ich ungefaehr 4 Jahre alt war. Seitdem hat meine Mutter mit mir in Deutsch gresprochen und ich immer auf Englisch geantwortet   Mayer war ich bloed als Kind


You crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry for English but it's not possible to say this in German :wink:

Da war Deine Mutter besser als ich!! Ich habe mich dem Willen meine Ex-Mannes gebeugt und nur Englisch mit meinen Söhnen gesprochen seid wir nach England gezogen sind (in 1985), was sich leider auf die Deutsch sprache meines Ältesten ausgewirkt hat.

Wir sind allerdings jedes Jahr nach Kitzbühel zum Skilaufen gefahren, was gut für die Sprache war. Wir hatten dann manch komische Situations beim Abendessen im Restaurant:
ich habe Deutsch gesprochen, mein Ex Englisch. Die Jungen haben entweder Deutsch oder Englisch gesprochen - je nachdem mit wem: mit dem Kellner und mir auf Deutsch und mit ihrem Vater auf Englisch :lol:


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

lol dass ist lustig. Jemand hat mir gesagt dass wenn ich Deutsch spreche ich habe ein Bayerisches Accent :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Leider berlinern meine Söhne kein bischen und die Mutter meines Enkels ist strikt dagegen, daß ich dem Kleinen Deutsch beibringe :x 
Allerdings habe ich vor mit ihm in ca. 2 Jahren zum skilaufen nach Österreich zu fahren und dann wird er schon ein wenig Deutsch lernen 

Sag mal skilgannon, wo auf dieser schönen Insel wohnst Du denn?  
[übrigens, ich bin seid 1985 in England, südlich von Manchester]


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

Leider habe ich seit 10 jahren Deutschland nicht besucht 

Heute wohne ich in Essex, etwa 20 minuten vom Strand entfaernt 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Essex, hm? Dort komme ich nur selten hin. Im Gegensatz dazu bin ich ca. 3 mal pro Jahr in Berlin und mache dann Spritzturen mit meiner Schwester. So habe ich in den letzten Jahren auch die ehemalige DDR kennen gelernt


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Essex, hm? Dort komme ich nur selten hin. Im Gegensatz dazu bin ich ca. 3 mal pro Jahr in Berlin und mache dann Spritzturen mit meiner Schwester. So habe ich in den letzten Jahren auch die ehemalige DDR kennen gelernt


*MOD EDIT* Sorry Dani going to lock this thread for it's doing my head in :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Essex, hm? Dort komme ich nur selten hin. Im Gegensatz dazu bin ich ca. 3 mal pro Jahr in Berlin und mache dann Spritzturen mit meiner Schwester. So habe ich in den letzten Jahren auch die ehemalige DDR kennen gelernt
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And I thought you wanted to learn German Trev :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wait till I've mastered English first Dani :wink:


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Essex, hm? Dort komme ich nur selten hin. Im Gegensatz dazu bin ich ca. 3 mal pro Jahr in Berlin und mache dann Spritzturen mit meiner Schwester. So habe ich in den letzten Jahren auch die ehemalige DDR kennen gelernt
> ...


my apologies dude :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

skilgannon said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I bet Trev will now insist that you're going to join the TTOC :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> my apologies dude :? only kidding mate :wink:


I bet Trev will now insist that you're going to join the TTOC :wink: 

after all that chat you've not got him to join yet  your loosing it Dani :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> after all that chat you've not got him to join yet  your loosing it Dani :lol:


I fear the next Reps' meet Trev; do you want to take over the North Midland area :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > after all that chat you've not got him to join yet  your loosing it Dani :lol:
> ...


 :lol: how the last one was great, nobody could fill your shoes as a rep in the Midlands Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Bumpy twisty roads and all that :twisted:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: ive changed my shocks so all's fine now with the car.. just need to get evelyn sorted out :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> :lol: ive changed my shocks so all's fine now with the car.. just need to get evelyn sorted out :lol:


Yes!!  
Then you're ready for our big cruise on the 16th July, the day before the EvenTT. It will be along some of my most favourite roads


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: ive changed my shocks so all's fine now with the car.. just need to get evelyn sorted out :lol:
> ...


might have to miss this year [smiley=bigcry.gif] its evelyns big birthday this year and am trying to get things sorted out before i can commit ourselfs to go to the event, would never hear the end of it if i miss her birthday holiday :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Evelyns 40th?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Evelyns 40th?


Thats gone and done it mate she'll hate you for that posting her age on a public forum :lol: :lol: 
hows you anyway mate not heard from you in ages


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Still the same, away Monday to Friday, home for the weekend, then start again!

How about you?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Where do i start :roll: ..... still them same here as well :wink: anything for a quiet life


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> might have to miss this year [smiley=bigcry.gif] its evelyns big birthday this year


Never mind that Trev; just remind Evelyn that we celebratet my 60th at evenTT09 and very nice it was too! It's always good to have loads of friends round on your birthday - and how many more friends could Evelyn wish for?    
[I'll bring the cake!!]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > might have to miss this year [smiley=bigcry.gif] its evelyns big birthday this year
> ...


 i remember that.. god was the in 09 wheres the time going  i'll put the pressure on :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] :-D  [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > my apologies dude :? only kidding mate :wink:
> ...


dass passiert bestimt auch ganz schoen bald :twisted: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

skilgannon said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hört sich toll an skilgannon!!

For your eyes Trev: we may have a new TTOC member darn sarf pretty soon  
[or were you saying I'm losing it soon?   :lol: ]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Das sind gute Nachrichten dann wird er genießen, ein Mitglied :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YES!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
See how easy German is Trev. In fact it's so easy that I can speak it since ~60 years :-*


----------

